# Odin agility trial videos



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Getting sick of these yet? lol. We entered one day of a trial this weekend, this is our third week in a row of comepting! I had tons of fun yesterday though, Odin was having a lot of fun and running really well for me, except for his naughty dog moments

www.youtube.com/watch?v=tV9KiXMzhUc&feature=youtu.be

We had a really nice gamblers run and are now moving up to Masters which is kinda scary. Our standard run he knocked the first bar, you dont see on the video but he broke his stay as soon as I moved away from him and when I put him back I didn't put him in an ideal spot. He popped the weave poles too which I realize was because I moved, but his job is to weave no matter what I'm doing so we need to work on more proofing (I leave you weave!) And there was his naughty contact His steeplechase run was awesome and he managed to get in under course time even with 10 seconds worth of faults for the knocked bars! His course time was up there with the fastest border collies and kelpies! And you can't see it in the video but I was brave and did a beautiful blind cross on the landing side of the jump after the yellow tunnel near the end (very proud of myself for not being a chicken lol.) The jumpers run was pretty self explanatory.... I'm going to try handling jumpers very differently the next trial we have.

All in all I had a lot of fun yesterday, Odin is a VERY fun dog to run!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

These are so much fun to watch! Odin sure lover to go FAST! Amazing how tuned in he is with you every step of the way. 

As for the last video, LOL, well, you always want to finish on a good note, no? 

Congrats on the Q's - Ribbons and having fun too! Whoot!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

nice job! Love his weave poles great contacts, hey so there were a few flub ups, no biggy, I'd be happy with those runs! Good JOB!!! congrats


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

He seems like a fun dog to run. Congratulations!!! I would be very proud of those runs, he is so fast. There was an agility trial here this weekend too and we did not go, and now I am regretting it haha. Thanks for posting the video


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

wow, congrats to you and Odin, doubt anyone here is "sick" of seeing a gsd doing well in a high energy, precision sport. credit to you both, keep the vids comin.


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!! He really is a lot of fun and how can you get mad when he is being so enthusiastic about being naughty? His jumpers run really made me laugh, I don't think you can hear it on the video but I actually was completely stopped, threw up my arms and said "autopilot" while he was doing his own course (tada lol.) Everyone just LOVES him at trials, I am still blown away by the number of people that approach me at trials to compliment me on him. He is quite the star and he knows it!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Love the video, the weaves were just awesome .


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

LOVE watching your videos! (and feel your pain with the knocked bars...).

You are doing so well with marking mistakes like the dogwalk contact so he knows there was an issue cause he wasn't rewarded by tearing on like he wanted. At the same time it's NOT demotivating, just clear that there are rules to the game at trials and classes. Same with the weaves, you just calmly brought him back around to finish them correctly. 

Keep showing the videos I love them!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Odin is SO fast! I'm always impressed by your distance work with him. AAC looks so fun!


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

Odin is amazing


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I feel so lucky that Argos is related to Odin makes me proud and looking forward to the future 




KristiM said:


> Thanks everyone!!! He really is a lot of fun and how can you get mad when he is being so enthusiastic about being naughty? His jumpers run really made me laugh, I don't think you can hear it on the video but I actually was completely stopped, threw up my arms and said "autopilot" while he was doing his own course (tada lol.) Everyone just LOVES him at trials, I am still blown away by the number of people that approach me at trials to compliment me on him. He is quite the star and he knows it!


----------



## avonbankcollies (Nov 17, 2012)

Looks like a fun trial.. great job Odin!! and some naughty spots lol. I wanted to go but I had a seminar in saskatoon with Theresa Rector the next week and couldnt afford both ( soooo wish I was rich )  it's funny tho people at the seminar that were at the trial were telling me about this awesome GSD and said I should have seen him... I said.. "I will" lol thanks for sharing the video's I never get sick of them


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I am having so much fun with him he's certainly never boring to run. We only have one more trial before regionals, I am starting to get super excited!!!

Lol, sounds like my big dork is famous haha. I would love to do a seminar with Theresa after watching her compete! I loved her border staffy!! Super cool dog, crazy, blow your mind fast!


----------

